# turbo C++ installation problem



## rameeze (Apr 17, 2008)

I have downloaded turbo C++ from internet but when i try to install, it ask to insert Disk in grive . pls help


----------



## threeonethree (Apr 17, 2008)

use bloodshed noob


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 17, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65520


----------



## BSOD (Apr 18, 2008)

Use Dev C++, its not being updated anymore, but, its really good. Otherwise, go for Code::Blocks, another good IDE updated and used by many.
If you need Borland libraries, do yourself a favor get Notepad++ and Borland's free compiler. Do not ever go back to Turbo C++.
Relo is good, but, not as good as others.


----------



## aasisvinayak (May 8, 2008)

swich over to linux .... you have powerful tools there


----------



## khattam_ (May 28, 2008)

+1 for Code::Blocks


----------



## Ron (May 29, 2008)

AFAIK  try installing in root of c:\.....


----------

